

Yahoo Instant (with I'm Feeling Lucky Instant) – Unofficial - admorphit
http://hungrygeek.com.au/2010/09/12/yahoo-instant/

======
tyng
Good work!!

I actually think this is more useful than Google Instant since search engines
are much better built nowadays and a lot of time the first search result is
the one we want (unless it's something really specific). The fact that we
don't need to click on any link after the search reduces another "not instant"
annoyance, which could become huge time saving over time!

Only issue being Yahoo search isn't as relevant as Google, I assume you didn't
do it on Google because they have blocked access? Still, very impressive take
on the "instant" element.

Just wait for the tweet/call from Yahoo :)

~~~
admorphit
Yeh, google stopped their free XML feeds service- I'm not too disappointed by
the yahoo results though.

------
admorphit
My little experiment - would be much better with access to a google results
feed.

